# A little bit of early Opus X-mas



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Picked these up last night...

8-5-8 Rosado
Opus X Petite Lacero
Opus X Love Affair
Ashton VSG Robusto
Winston Curchill Chequers










Said I post these last night in another thread... Thought it would give you guys the idea of the size of the Love Affair.

Smoked the Magnum R in the Robusto size last night too. I really liked it!:nod: Glad they are going to be part of the regular line, & not a special release. They'll be even better after they acclimate in the walk-in a little while.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Real nice score. I have to find some opus around me,


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

SMOKE20 said:


> Real nice score. I have to find some opus around me,


I hope you don't because then there is less chance of me going there and getting some!!!

Nice pick up!!!


----------



## JDubb760 (May 17, 2009)

Man those are making my mouth water just looking at them. I need to get me some Opus X and 8-5-8's. I agree really nice score you got there.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice, I love how you incorporated the name into the thread title! :mrgreen:


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

that is the hotness, indeed.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

How much you cough up for the Opus Loves ?
Cheapest I foung to score is 15.

Regards


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Wildone said:


> How much you cough up for the Opus Loves ?
> Cheapest I foung to score is 15.
> 
> Regards


I paid about $14 for it... Then my buddy told me I overpaid... He bought his across town for $12 & some change. :tongue1:

I paid $10 for the 8-5-8's, which I thought was a steal. :nod: In hindsight, I should have bought more, cause' they ended up selling them all in a matter of a couple of hours. I feel like a d-bag now for not buying more.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice price, here in the mountains they starving for profit. Are they going to be a regular release or do we buy what we can and stash ? I can grab a whole box for 250, but that stil almost 14 a stick for bulk.

Regards


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Wildone said:


> Nice price, here in the mountains they starving for profit. Are they going to be a regular release or do we buy what we can and stash ? I can grab a whole box for 250, but that stil almost 14 a stick for bulk.
> 
> Regards


Which ones? I believe the 8-5-8 Rosado will still be a special release. 

If that's the case, might not be a bad idea to jump on that box.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I need to try one some day.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice score Jason.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I had one of the love affairs for lunch one time on an empty stomach and will not make that mistake again....i think a Steak & Potato would work just fine and a nice pairing of cognac to boot!

nice selection......


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

might have to fire one up for xmass too


----------

